# Coolant Fan repair ?



## ragamuffin (Jan 18, 2008)

Has anyone out there successfully repaired a coolant fan? I would hate to shell out $600-700 for new fan. Replaced the last on 13 years ago. 
Thx
Paul


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Electric fans are probably nowadays all BLDC and beyond the skills of other than an IC specialist.


----------

